# Pillsbury Grand Cinnamon Rolls (Ninja)



## Bearcarver

*Pillsbury Grand Cinnamon Rolls (Ninja)*​


I have never made any Desserts.  That’s one of Mrs Bear’s Jobs.
But I saw this on YouTube, and since it was My Toy they used, I volunteered.

I couldn’t believe how easy it was, once you get it out of the Tube it comes in.
Then it comes in 5 pre-cut slices, so I just took them apart & flattened them out a bit.
Then I spread them around in the Bottom Baking Pan, and set it on “BAKE” @ 325°.
Then I set it for 20 minutes, and checked them at 5 minutes. Not far from being done.
I checked them at 10 minutes, and they were done. Probably 9 1/2 minutes would be Perfect.
I removed them to a plate, for a few minutes, but next time I’ll let them cool completely, because when I spread the icing on, much of it ran right through, like water.

They were Very Tasty for Dessert.

Bear


Finally got it out of the Paper Tube:







Ninja's Preheating to 325°, set on Bake:






Placed into the Baking Pan:






Fresh out of Pan to a Plate, after 10 minutes @ 325°:






After spreading the Icing:






Bear's First Cinnamon Roll:






Next Day after heating one up in the "Nuke-U-Later" for 30 seconds:


----------



## DRKsmoking

Looks great John, Nice to see you giving Mrs. Bear a break on the dessert making.
Ha Ha nice job , shows the versatility of the Ninja, I would suck back a couple of those

David


----------



## smokerjim

they look pretty tasty bear, just watch the baker don't hang up her apron.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Old favorite around here.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Bear,
You're really turning out a lot good stuff using your Ninja.
A little off topic, but which one do you prefer, the Ninja or the 360?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like SecondHandSmoker it is appreciated.

Was a must when all the kids was home now the grannies.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker

Wow bear those look great ! Let me check my fridge to see if I have any !


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like SecondHandSmoker it is appreciated.
> 
> Was a must when all the kids was home now the grannies.
> 
> Warren




That's for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Bear,
> You're really turning out a lot good stuff using your Ninja.
> A little off topic, but which one do you prefer, the Ninja or the 360?



Thank You SHS !!
I hate to say this because a bunch of guys got the #360 on my Recommendation, before they came out with this Ninja---
This Ninja Smart Grill beats the #360 hands down.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You SHS !!
> I hate to say this because a bunch of guys got the #360 on my Recommendation, before they came out with this Ninja---
> This Ninja Smart Grill beats the #360 hands down.
> 
> Bear



Bear,
You're very welcome.
And thanks for your honest opinion.
I too was recommending the Cosori until the rotisserie busted during the second  chicken cook.
Not to mention that cleaning the inside of the unit afterward was a real PITA. 
I still use the Cosori for toast, pizza, fries and tots, etc.  
It sure beats firing up the big oven.


----------



## MJB05615

Looks great John.  We have those regularly on the weekends.  I run into the same thing with the icing running.
That Ninja is proving more and more useful, and you got it dialed in perfectly.  Nice job.


----------



## gmc2003

Looks real good John, We used to have them for Sunday brunch when the kids were growing up.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert

I really love cinnamon rolls--fresh and hot and lots of butter.  The shot of the one just out of the nuke looks fantastic.
I wouldn't sweat some of the icing running through.  When it cools you have icing on both sides--bonus.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great John, Nice to see you giving Mrs. Bear a break on the dessert making.
> Ha Ha nice job , shows the versatility of the Ninja, I would suck back a couple of those
> 
> David



Thank You David!!
Yeah, these aren't too hard to eat!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



smokerjim said:


> they look pretty tasty bear, just watch the baker don't hang up her apron.



Thank You Jim!!
I think she lets me buy these toys, because I'm the one who uses them.
She gets to use the Range.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Old favorite around here.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
But I thought you were the "Old Favorite" around there!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking

Bear you keep cooking your cooks and I'll keep dreaming they are on my plates

David


----------



## Bearcarver

912smoker said:


> Wow bear those look great ! Let me check my fridge to see if I have any !




Thank You Much, 912 !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> Looks great John.  We have those regularly on the weekends.  I run into the same thing with the icing running.
> That Ninja is proving more and more useful, and you got it dialed in perfectly.  Nice job.




Thank You Mike!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Looks real good John, We used to have them for Sunday brunch when the kids were growing up.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris !!
Yup---These were always one of my favorites, along with "Sticky Buns" & "Entenmann's Raspberry Danish".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> I really love cinnamon rolls--fresh and hot and lots of butter.  The shot of the one just out of the nuke looks fantastic.
> I wouldn't sweat some of the icing running through.  When it cools you have icing on both sides--bonus.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Agree with All !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

DRKsmoking said:


> Bear you keep cooking your cooks and I'll keep dreaming they are on my plates
> 
> David




Thank You David!!
I Appreciate the Kind Words!

Bear


----------



## Steve H

They look great Bear! I wish I could have those. My wife is allergic to cinnamon in anything but the smallest amounts.  So I have to be careful with how much I use in recipes. I normally avoid it altogether if she's eating it too.


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> They look great Bear! I wish I could have those. My wife is allergic to cinnamon in anything but the smallest amounts.  So I have to be careful with how much I use in recipes. I normally avoid it altogether if she's eating it too.



I can certainly understand that.
Mrs Bear has no allergies, but she won't eat any Fish or Seafood, and that makes it tough enough on this Fish & Seafood Lover!

Bear


----------



## Steve H

Bearcarver said:


> I can certainly understand that.
> Mrs Bear has no allergies, but she won't eat any Fish or Seafood, and that makes it tough enough on this Fish & Seafood Lover!
> 
> Bear



Lucky for me seafood isn't a problem. She doesn't like clams or scallops. Which is fine with me because I don't have to share!


----------



## Winterrider

Haven't had those rolls for many years but they sure are good.


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Haven't had those rolls for many years but they sure are good.




Thank You Rider!!
I Appreciate your Comment!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

bigfurmn
 ---Thank You for the Like, Bigfurmn.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Hamdrew
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin' in AZ
 ---Thank You John.

Bear


----------

